# Ever Been Rejected?



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I was at Target recently and tried to buy their entire stock of Cafe Bustelo. 

I was told that I couldn't do that they would "allow me" five. 

I was trying to buy the 10 they had on shelf as they had it on sale. 

I asked why they didn't just restock and the guy said that's all they had. 

Ever have that happen before?


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

No. If you have the time, I would suggest going back in an hour and buy the rest. Go to a different cashier, if the same one is there. If you can't do that ask the manager if you can't order a case at that price. I know some Wal Marts will order items requested by customers. After all they're in the business to make money.

The stores do have the right to limit the quantities purchased. Yes, it's a pain, but like I said go back later, or the next day, and buy what's left.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes ... I get what I can then have my husband, son or the girls to get it for me. :sssh:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I see "Sale! Limit 5 per customer" or some other number all the time. I presume they know they will sell out quickly and want as many happy customers as possible. In the the long run 10 happy customers will make them more money than 1 happy customer.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

No, not yet anyway. I usually get the crazy look when I buy a large amount of one thing. I tell them I own a large catering company.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have never been rejected.

However, I have bought out the shelve stock numerous times.

If a store says "limit 5 per customer" I will only buy 5, then the next day I buy 5 more and the day after I buy another 5.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Never had an issue. Not even when I bought like 500lbs of ice melt for 10 cents on the dollar. The gals at the store are used to my random shopping and asked quite a bit what I was doing with all of this or that. I have them convinced Im lazy and make up meals and freeze/can them and its even better when I get it on a good sale. So most the time they point me to the deals when I walk in and let me get what I want. In fact one day they dumped about 50lbs of produce on me for FREE!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Yes, I have felt the sting of rejection before. But there were other lines with other cashiers.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

By law you are a new customer if you walk out of the store and walk back in! So if it is that good of a deal I would go put those 5 in my car and then go in and get the other 5 and just go through another checkout line.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have sorta. 
Tried to buy 300 pounds of London Broil on sale at Food Lion. Either they could not comprehend that or they didn't believe me. It took 3 trips back and finally getting a bit angry and condescending. I got 200 lbs. 
This was just the meat dept. though. The employees in the store are usualy pretty good. I did have one older employee meet me in an isle one time and looked at my two filled carts and said"Thank you. We really appreciate your business" I know he had seen me there before buying carts of all grades of preps.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Austin said:


> I was at Target recently and tried to buy their entire stock of Cafe Bustelo.
> 
> I was told that I couldn't do that they would "allow me" five.
> 
> ...


If there is no signage stating a quantity limit (even if it was supposed to be there and 'kids'  tore it down, for example), Target POLICY is that it has to treated as 'no limit', it doesn't matter if the mailer clearly states a minimum. If there is signage... well, that is their right.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Austin said:


> I was at Target recently and tried to buy their entire stock of Cafe Bustelo.
> 
> I was told that I couldn't do that they would "allow me" five.
> 
> ...


Ever punch a retard in the face?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ifin they got a limit sign out that be one thin. But ifin it don't say nothin bout no limit I'll raise a stink cause that be what's right.

Local store tried that one time on some a my prep stuff they had on sale, salt, sugar, flour an such. No limit signs an was a good deal, so I loaded up. Cashier weren't gonna do it. Told her be a good idear ta get the manager an quick. He started hem hawin round an I simply told em, no limit signs up so what be the beef? Ya can put this all back on the shelf an I'll go elsewhere fer my stuff an that includes all the meat an such what I buy when I do a caterin job.

Kinda ended that problem right there. All I"m sayin be this: They don't wan't a few folk buyin it all, put up a limit sign. Ohterwise let folk buy what they wan't. We got lots a menonite an amish round here what buy in bulk to, so it ain't nothin new.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

yup, i just go in a different store, or a different day. they limit stuff a lot in my area, they only order so much, and resupply is slow and unreliable.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree...go out, drop bought items in car, come back, buy more.

In many stores they might even let you put that little divider bar in between your limits and still get what you want. The only reason I can think of limits for is manufacturer wants the product promoted to the public but can only give the stores so much at that promotional price, or....the store corporation has a control issues...

Either way, keep coming back while its on sale. Money is money and each time you come in that store they cannot stop you from buying, and if they did, trust me, that would be horrendous PR.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never tried to beat a posted limit, but I have no problem walking back and forth to the car, as Pam said earlier in this thread. Even if you go to the same cashier, chances are they'll either just smile or may not even register in their mind that they just saw you-their whole day is just cycling through customer after customer as quickly as possible.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> By law you are a new customer if you walk out of the store and walk back in! So if it is that good of a deal I would go put those 5 in my car and then go in and get the other 5 and just go through another checkout line.


I do the exact same thing!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't try to get around the rules that they have. I don't like to take all of a certain item. If there's 2 I'll buy 1, 3 or 4 I'll buy 2, 5 or 6, I'll buy 3 and so on.

On the other hand, if it reaches the point where I'm convinced the collapse is only a week or less away I'll buy it all without any remorse whatsoever.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> If there is no signage stating a quantity limit (even if it was supposed to be there and 'kids'  tore it down, for example), Target POLICY is that it has to treated as 'no limit', it doesn't matter if the mailer clearly states a minimum. If there is signage... well, that is their right.


There was no limit sign. It was one of the points I made. He was polite about it, but inferred to Targets right to reject a customer for any reason.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> There was no limit sign. It was one of the points I made. He was polite about it, but inferred to Targets right to reject a customer for any reason.


It it had been me, I would have told him it was also my right to reject a store for any reason, and spend my money elsewhere. Then I would have asked to see a manager. Then I would have politely told the manager what I thought about the situation, and that it would be posted everywhere on the Internet I could. I would also tell them that I would also be telling everyone I know about their policy. Would it change things, I don't know, but it would feel good.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Austin said:


> I was at Target recently and tried to buy their entire stock of Cafe Bustelo.
> 
> I was told that I couldn't do that they would "allow me" five.
> 
> ...


No, although sometimes it's stated in the add what the limit is. If they're out you can buy what they have & then go to customer service & get a rain check :2thumb:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

My wife and I have run across this frequently. It's usually on what we call a draw in sale where stores have a limited amount on the shelves and no extra in the warehouse. They limit sales to 3 to 5 each mainly to draw in people on a sale that they are guessing people will see a few other items they want while they are buying. It's psychology and my wife and I often circumvent it by us buying separately and/or going to different cashiers.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Am I the only one reading this and thinking the stores are business men who have the right to reject you too?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll go and get a rain check, telling the customer service person that what was left was damaged.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Austin said:


> There was no limit sign. It was one of the points I made. He was polite about it, but inferred to Targets right to reject a customer for any reason.


THAT is sure as Hell NOT CORPORATE POLICY for Target!


----------



## imamanrawr (Jul 26, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Am I the only one reading this and thinking the stores are business men who have the right to reject you too?


As a former clerk in customer service, yes. I don't think a lot of people can really grasp the fact that minimum wage people do not set the rules or policies. Being yelled at many times a day for things you do not control can get very depressing. Imagine working for a gas station when prices going up...ouch.

At the same time I always let corporate policies slide and always tried to let the customer win if, and it is a very big if, the customer is polite, respectful, and didn't degrade me for working a minimum wage job.

Sometimes, but definently not always, a little bit of courtesy can go a really loooooonnnnggg ways.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> Am I the only one reading this and thinking the stores are business men who have the right to reject you too?


As much as I love a 'free market'... it is essentially arbitrarily altering a 'contract', in the form of an advertisement/stated price, which, since it was intentional, makes it a form of fraud... the 'freedom to do business as they wish' does not extend to committing fraud/violating a contract. Once terms are set (prices, dates, quantity limits, raincheck availability, etc) they have to abide by it, but it's generally more trouble than it's worth for most people.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Am I the only one reading this and thinking the stores are business men who have the right to reject you too?


Yeah, they have the right. We also got the right ta buy elsewhere.

Ifin all they be doin a lead/loss sale, they ain't totally honest either. I'm there ta spend money, now chances be that ifin I'm in there an stockin up on say sugar, I'll buy some other stuff to. But try an pull the wool over my eyes an I'll go down the road. Lots a places ta shop.

Aldies ain't never had a limit on nothin, there business people to, but there to sell stuff, not make a customer angry. Plain an simple, ya gonna run a cheap sale, stock the merchandise.

Got a degree in retail merchandise an ifin I was runnin a store, I'd be dang sure I had enough stock on hand ta keep folk happy cause word a mouth can make ya er brake ya.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

imamanrawr said:


> As a former clerk in customer service, yes. I don't think a lot of people can really grasp the fact that minimum wage people do not set the rules or policies. Being yelled at many times a day for things you do not control can get very depressing. Imagine working for a gas station when prices going up...ouch.
> 
> At the same time I always let corporate policies slide and always tried to let the customer win if, and it is a very big if, the customer is polite, respectful, and didn't degrade me for working a minimum wage job.
> 
> Sometimes, but definently not always, a little bit of courtesy can go a really loooooonnnnggg ways.


I don't take out my frustration with a employee lessin they be the one doin the toe steppin. There just workin like anybody else. I talk with the manager, he gets paid ta listen ta my complaint. I don't complain bout much, but ifin it gets stupid, I'll adjust my attitude ta the occasion.

Again, I'll start out polite an nice, all I wanna do is spend money in there store.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea buddy.
I remember this from back in the 70's with grandma Mary 
She was always polite I mean ALWAYS.
Course then she had 12 grandchildren and Granpa got her a great big cargo van and put in seats and carpeting.
I seen a few managers turn purple.
But they were quietly purple!
She got what she wanted or she would bring in a whole baptist church full of elderly women.
After a while most managers would just tell her what next months sale items were and ask her to please let them know her quantity.
NEVER DISAPPOINT A CHURCH FULL OF OLD BAPTIST 
BIDDYS- if they start a prayer chain you will feel it.
Blessing/curse?


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> There was no limit sign. It was one of the points I made. He was polite about it, but inferred to Targets right to reject a customer for any reason.


As much as I understand hitting a sale at stores when they have them, I would in no uncertain terms let Target know, if they reject my attempts to purchase, then I reject shopping there and would find a store that takes their advertised prices, lots will do that. Heck even Walmart states they will not be beat and will adjust their price if an ad you have shows it cheaper elsewhere. So next time Target has your favorite coffee on sale, take that ad to Walmart, see their price and ask for an adjustment if it is more, then buy, buy, buy.

In the long run, unless a consumer is being impossible, stores are just kicking themselves in the behind and killing their own business by spreading ill will about purchase limits although none were stated.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It is not unusual to have retailers limit the number of a sale item you can purchase at one time. Don't take offense just come back again or go to another store. Remember competitors will match advertised prices.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Austin said:


> I was at Target recently and tried to buy their entire stock of Cafe Bustelo.
> 
> I was told that I couldn't do that they would "allow me" five.
> 
> ...


Unless there is a limit posted in the add, they CANNOT legally 
refuse to sell it to you. I would have called the manager.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

ilovetigger said:


> Unless there is a limit posted in the add, they CANNOT legally
> refuse to sell it to you. I would have called the manager.


Unless of course they're *choosing* to discriminate against you because of your race, ethnicity, or the color of your undies. I'd ask the manager why they're discriminating against you right before I asked for the address and phone number of their legal department.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

There are times when we came to the store not realizing there was a limit on the product. I'll say it again, they purposely only get a small amount for the sale and the sale is meant to bring people in because they will, for the large part, make the trip worthwhile and buy other items. Now, that being said, our buying trips are approximately 80 to 150 miles round trip so going back to a store multiple times is not an option, so we have to play the game of using different cashiers or going in separately.


----------



## mowgli (Aug 15, 2012)

like someone pointed out- getting in an altercation with the cashier is NOT the way to go... like many of you, the wife and I will split up to make our purchases. However, if'n I'm by my self- I have been known to stash the rest in an out of the way place til I can take the first load to the car.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

....I gotta say the sting of rejection was tough....that cashier had been hit on too many times and knew her stuff....:dunno:

Jimmy


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Unlimited Raincheck*



stayingthegame said:


> I'll go and get a rain check, telling the customer service person that what was left was damaged.


some store chains have "unlimited" raincheck policy ..... there is no time frame or amount limitations .... if it's a hot item with no quantity limits ..... just get your raincheck and come back in a month or so after the shelves re-fill ..... if nothing else, it spreads the sale purchase over a few paychecks


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

A little girl named Wendy rejected me in the fifth grade. She sent my note back with the "NO" box checked under the "Do you like me" question.

I was heartbroken !


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

BillM said:


> A little girl named Wendy rejected me in the fifth grade. She sent my note back with the "NO" box checked under the "Do you like me" question.
> 
> I was heartbroken !


You're not the only one she did that to. Were you in Chico Elementary School in Washington at that time? All the boys wanted her as a girlfriend. I too was heartbroken. Little tart, she lead us all on.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dang those little fifth grade girls, they are trouble! My son had a girl that liked him because he was the only fifth grade kid with money. He came home and said he broke up with her because he was tired of her only wanting him for his money...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Zanazaz said:


> It it had been me, I would have told him it was also my right to reject a store for any reason, and spend my money elsewhere. Then I would have asked to see a manager. Then I would have politely told the manager what I thought about the situation, and that it would be posted everywhere on the Internet I could. I would also tell them that I would also be telling everyone I know about their policy. Would it change things, I don't know, but it would feel good.


I thought about that, but then I also wanted the deal on the coffee.

I'll go back, but now with the understanding that they will cut me off for no reason.


----------

